# Twin hills park



## Newfish1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Just wanted to throw this out there me and my 2 boys have been fishing twin hills the past few days on our best day we caught a 20 inch long mud cat a few warmouth bass and I've been having decant luck on spinner bait for large mouth bass 

Happy fishing to all


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

There are some big bream around the bridge behind the tennis courts.


----------

